# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Any Stephen Hunter Fans Here?

## rivertrash

I have never read any of Stephen Hunter's escape fiction.  How about any of you?  What do you think about his writing?  Worth a beach book or two?  (The name of his protagonist is Bob Lee Swagger, which brings to mind a piano-playing, crying, Southern TV preacher!)

----------


## andynap

Jimmie- I am always cryin- Lee Swaggart. I have not read Hunter but always open for new writers.

----------


## rivertrash

I just stumbled across Stephen Hunter today.  He has written several books with that character, going back to '93.


http://www.stephenhunter.net/

----------


## andynap

Thanks Dick- I Sniper was a movie last year. I'll look for Dead Zero- sounds interesting.

----------


## rivertrash

I downloaded Point of Impact to my Kindle.  It's the first one with Bob Lee Swagger.  I'll report.

----------


## andynap

I'll see if my library has it free online. They have I Sniper and Dead Zero on Audio books but not E Books yet. Lots of hard covers tho. I'll check him out.

----------


## andynap

I picked up Havana. The library had a lot of his books but I didn't want to go back to 1993- times change. So I'll see if this is a good introduction.

----------


## rivertrash

I started Point of Impact last night.  Early on there is a description of shooting a deer that I found disgusting, but got through it and otherwise it's pretty good, so far.

----------


## andynap

Finished Havana- nice little history of Castro's rise and the infighting between the US and Russia and the Mafia. According to the Epilogue a lot of it was true. The hero reminds me of the superhuman hero of Silva.

----------


## amyb

That would be the artist, Gabriel Allon I believe.

----------


## andynap

Yes. He sure is a lucky guy tho- sorta like James Bond.

----------


## amyb

Would you seek out another  Stephen Hunter book?

----------


## andynap

Yes- I am going to order Dead Zero from my library.

----------


## amyb

I will take that as a positive review then.

----------


## rivertrash

I just finished Hunter's Point of Impact.  I liked it, mostly.  Took too many climaxes to get all the bad guys killed.  It had a difficult to read (for me) description of shooting a deer, but that worked itself out.  Parts of it were very exciting.  I already have another of his downloaded and will read it soon.  Well worth a read if you don't have a new Grisham, Burke, Connelly, Silva, Flynn, Child or Baldacci.

----------


## amyb

I am working through that very same list of authors, Dick. You can add John Hart-he is also quite good

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for the recommendation of John Hart.  I have not read any of his work, but I will give him a try.

----------


## amyb

He is still kind of new with an oeuvre of about 4 titles.

----------


## andynap

Oevre - I had to look it up- same as uevre.

----------


## amyb

Fixed it. Never too old to learn.

----------


## andynap

Yours was fine- an alternative to uevre- means a piece of work. There are several variations.

----------


## rivertrash

I started Down River last night.  I like his style.  Thanks, Amy, for the tip.

----------


## andynap

Dead Zero was very good. I am starting Hart's book now.

----------


## rivertrash

I'm about half way through Hunter's Time to Hunt.  So far very good.  

I have downloaded Hart's other two, The King of Lies (about a lawyer, if you can believe that) and The Last Child.  Trying not to start them before we leave for SBH.  I also have downloaded The Rembrandt Affair by Daniel Silva.

Any other ideas for on-island reads?  Someone please tell me that Burke has a new one.  Please?

----------


## amyb

As far as I know RAIN GODS and GLASS RAINBOW are his last 2.


I just finished PEGASUS DESCENDING-terrific!

----------


## rivertrash

Yeah, those are his last two.  I've read all of his Dave Robicheaux books, so I have to wait for the next one.  I don't have to like it, though!

----------


## rivertrash

Time To Hunt was excellent.  More twists and turns than the Hana Highway.  Bob Lee Swagger is very much the flawed hero.  I will be reading more of Stephen Hunter's books.

Started Lee Child's 61 Hours last night.  Just a few pages iinto it and it looks like Reacher is about to get his butt kicked again for no good reason or plot development.

----------


## amyb

Please bring it here-Phil nor I have  read that one yet,  fellow reader!

----------


## andynap

I am not liking the characters in King of Lies- the main character is a drunk, adulterer and weak kneed. I don't like anyone here so it's difficult to care what happens altho I'll finish it.

----------

